# foetal position



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I just got back from the shops and tried to feel baby move and found a really hard lump at the top of my pubic hair, i'm scared it is the baby's head! At my 12 week scan they said Spot was high up near my belly button, at my 16 week scan last Friday spot had moved around so was head down on the right hand side.. i'm scared he's lining up to come out already i'm only 16 weeks! why the downward movement and how do I turn him around. It just seems unfair every time I do anything at all something bad happens.. it's a really hard round lump so very low down.. 
am I going to miscarry? why did he stop moving upwards? I thought babies were only supposed to turn head down at the very end of pregnancy.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny

It could be anything. If it is baby's head that's ok doesn't mean he is coming now. Please don't worry. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks kaz

i lay down for an hour or so after posting that, and then dozed off, and then DH woke me, and shortly after that i felt a lurching sensation like someone taking a double decker bus up an alpine road, felt completely weird but felt more comfortable afterwards so presumably spot was rearranging himself. i'm due to see my midwife on thursday so hopefully she can talk to me a bit about what to expect. it just seems i'm trapped between being too scared to move, or, going out and ignoring being pregnant only to be faced with weird and scary symptoms.. i have no idea how babies manage to get born, how is it pregnancy takes so long? It doesn't help that i feel like i have been pregnant since the BFP from my m/ced cycle just over a year ago.... 

bought spot a little jumper today so hope he gets to wear it.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hopefully she can reassure you. 

Pregnancy can make you feel Strange at times. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

update. 11.30 pm. worst diahorrea ever. wonder if there is a connection - maybe that's why spot wasn't comfy. 

can't take the instant imodium i usually take though i think you can't take it if pg? hope it stops quickly. wonder what caused it. is having diahorrea a threat to Spot?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Could have been why baby wasn't happy

Diarrhea won't be an issue for baby as your body will protect baby. Just make sure you drink lots. 

Eat bland food till you feel a bit better. 

No I don't think you can take immodium while pregnant just let it get out of your system 


Kaz xxxxx


----------

